# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Александр Дольский

## Lampada

http://bard-cafe.komkon.org/Ural/text/Dolsky/ - Тексты песен       
YouTube - Мне звезда упала на ладошку   http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=428.01  YouTube - Александр Дольский, 1979: Исполнение желаний - Песни    *Исполнение желаний* 
Мне звезда упала на ладошку, 
Я её спросил: - Откуда ты?
- Дайте мне передохнуть немножко,
Я с такой летела высоты. 
А потом добавила, сверкая,
Словно колокольчик прозвенел: 
- Не смотрите, что невелика я, 
Я умею делать много дел.  
Вам необходимо только вспомнить,
Что для Вас важней всего на свете.
Я могу желание исполнить, 
Я всё время занимаюсь этим.  
- Знаю я, что мне необходимо:
Мне не нужно долго вспоминать.
Я хочу любить и быть любимым
Я хочу, чтоб не болела мать, 
Чтоб на нашей горестной планете
Только звёзды падали с небес,
Были все доверчивы, как дети,
И любили дождь, цветы и лес. 
Чтоб траву, как встарь, косой косили,
Каждый день летали до Луны,
Чтобы женщин на руках носили,
Не было болезней и войны, 
Чтобы дружба не была обузой,
Чтобы верность в тягость не была,
Чтобы старость не тяжёлым грузом -
Мудростью бы на сердце легла, 
Чтобы у костра, пропахнув дымом,
Эту песню тихо напевать.
А ещё хочу я быть любимым
И хочу, чтоб не болела мать. 
Говорил я долго, но напрасно,
Долго, слишком долго говорил.
Не ответив мне. звезда погасла -
Было у неё немного сил... 
Варианты:
Может быть великим мой удел.
Путь неблизкий завершая этим.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=174.12 http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=429.01 http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=513.09    *Государство синих глаз* 
Летний вечеp от пpигоpка малахитом стелит тень.
Земляникой сладко-гоpькой на гyбах pастаял день.
Я живy в pосе колени, yдивляясь каждый pаз,
Чyдесам и откpовеньям в госyдаpстве синих глаз. 
В этом цаpстве-госyдаpстве, где погодится без бypь
Мне пpощается гyсаpство и мальчишеская дypь...
Мне пpощается гyсаpство и мальчишеская дypь. 
Пyсть я подданный, но все же я весьма беспечный класс.
Пpитвоpяюсь я вельможей в госyдаpсве синих глаз.
Только что тyт пpитвоpяться, я как ма ладони весь -
Пpопадай мое двоpянство, спесь меняетсю на лесть. *Подольститься* пpосто очень - это делал я не pаз -
Свеpхдовеpчивые очи в госyдаpстве синих глаз... 
А yстpоен я так стpанно, все скyчаю по ветpам.
Hеизведанные стpаны снятся, снятся по yтpам.
Hо когда за сотни далей я шагаю, как сейчас,
Мои мысли yлетают в госyдаpство синих глаз.
Я живy: в pосе колени, yдивляясь каждый pаз,
Чyдесам и откpовеньям в госyдаpстве синих глаз...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=11 YouTube - "Говорите,я молчу". А Дольский.    *Говорите, я молчу* 
Малиновки пели и синие ели кружились, летели в глаза.
Но вот уж метели, а вы не сумели, да что там, не смели сказать.
Говорите, говорите, я молчу.
О полотнах, и о моде, о вещах и погоде,
И вообще о чём угодно, вы же знаете, я слушать вас хочу.
Говорите, говорите, я молчу. 
Поспешные встречи, неясные речи и дым сигарет до утра.
Наверно несчастье моё безучастье, ну что вы, какая хандра!
Говорите, говорите, я молчу.
Много доброго и злого мне приносит ваше слово,
Только кажется мне снова, что я дорого за это заплачу.
Говорите, говорите, я молчу. 
Все видят, я знаю, и я не скрываю, ведь мы же у всех на виду.
Вы знаете - скука - прекрасная штука, когда вы попали в беду.
Говорите, говорите, я молчу.
А молчание опасно? Обвинение ужасно, вы обиделись напрасно.
Как предмет, любимый в школе я учу:
Говорите, говорите, я молчу.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - От прощанья до прощанья http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=174.02  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itOH8KpGzqg - Жанна Бичевская    *Прощальная*   *От прощанья до прощанья*
Возвращение - одно,
Частых писем обещанье,
Позабытое давно.
Мы играем, словно дети,
В провожанье вновь и вновь.
Разделилось все на свете
На любовь и нелюбовь.
Разделилось все на свете
На любовь и нелюбовь. 
Кто-то уйдёт, кто-то вернётся,
Кто-то простит, кто-то осудит,
Меньше всего любви достаётся
Hашим самым любимым людям. 
Много ветра, снегу много -
Неогладна эта даль,
Бесконечная дорога,
Быстротечная печаль,
Улыбнись мне на прощанье.
Слышишь поезда гобой?
Я уеду не с вещами -
Я уеду сам с собой. 
То, что в шутку ты сказала,
Буду помнить я всерьез.
Видят старые вокзалы
Слишком много новых слез.
Принимай судьбу отрадно,
Не ищи других причин.
Разделились беспощадно
Мы на женщин и мужчин. 
Кто-то уйдет, кто-то вернется,
Кто-то простит, кто-то осудит,
Меньше всего любви достается
Hашим самым любимым людям.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Александр Дольский - Сентябрь. Дожди YouTube - Сентябрь, дожди: Александр Дольский, 1979 - Песни  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=174.03  http://audio.bard-cafe.komkon.org/NEW2/AL07LP04.MP3  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03    *Сентябрь. Дожди* 
Дожди забренчали сонаты
По клавишам мокнущих дней,
И труб водосточных стакатто
Органных тонов не бедней.
Я вот уже многие годы
От каждого ноября
Жду этой дождливой погоды,
Всё жду я, всё жду я, а зря. 
Припев: Ну вот наконец-то дождливый сентябрь,
Ну вот наконец-то прохладная осень,
И тучи повисли косыми сетями,
И кончился месяц под номером восемь. 
Хоть я не наивен, как прежде,
Твержу я дождю "подожди".
Живу я в невнятной надежде,
А годы идут, как дожди.
Последнему будет работа,
Мой голубоглазый палач,
Мой тысячный дождь для кого-то -
Всего только первый плач. 
Припев. 
Ах, если бы жизни кривая
Легла на ладонь, словно путь,
Я смог бы, глаза закрывая,
В грядущее заглянуть.
Нет, лучше, пожалуй, не надо -
И так не в ладах я с судьбой.
Известны исходы парадов,
А чем же закончится бой? 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3VGTou-gkQ http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=174.05  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=05   *Алёнушка* 
Алёнушка, Алёнушка,        
Алёна сероглазая,         
Ты сказку мне, Алёнушка, 
Рассказывай, рассказывай. 
Одним движением руки      
Расскажет мне Алёна       
О стаях перелётных птиц  
Под небом побелённым.     
 Пр:   Над озером рябины    
       Качаются, качаются,   
       А песни для любимых  
       Поются, не кончаются, 
       Поются, не кончаются, 
       Поются, не кончаются.  
Со лба откинув прядь волос
Без слов поет Алёна.
Про запах сена, про покос,
И полдень опалённый.
И в меди медленной руки
Я вижу изумлённо
Теченье плавное реки
Под небом побелённым. 
   Пр. 
Алёнушка, Алёнушка,
Алёна сероглазая,
Ты сказку мне, Алёнушка,
Рассказывай, рассказывай.
О тридесятых странах,
Что все в родной сторонке,
Всю жизнь я слушать стану,
Тебя, моя Алёнка. 
   Пр.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Пианист: Александр Дольский, 1979  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=174.08  http://audio.bard-cafe.komkon.org/NEW2/AL07LP09.MP3  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=08    *Пианист* 
Вошёл он в комнату ко мне и сел к роялю.
И с гор потоками камней прилюд роняет.
Вот на басах зелёный тон проснулся в роще,
И стал пейзаж со всех сторон ясней и проще. 
Кузнечиками быстрых нот под солнцем скачет,
В речной волне водоворот звенит и плачет.
И вот на княжеских балах летит под крышу,
И в золотых колоколах я песню слышу. 
Её, как яблоню, трясут с весёлым свистом.
Осенний сад шумит, как суд над пианистом.
Но поздно, поздно, белый зал былой столицы,
Аккорды, словно красный залп по белым лицам. 
И снова полуденный лес, ромашки, маки.
И звон косы, и синь небес, и лай собаки,
И темнота. И в темноте - огонь от спички.
В далёкой чёрной тишине - шум электрички. 
От ветра занавески шёлк заколыхался,
Он встал, закрыл рояль, ушел. А я остался.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Посещение Маленького Принца: Александр Дольский, 1979 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-_LFPOYgtc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nALX_rkUpXE     *Посещение Mаленького Принца* 
Был поздний вечер. Дождь. И вдруг
Я слышу в двери легкий стук.
В такое время уж пусты дороги,
И путники уже не те.
Я отворил, и в темноте
Стоял мальчишка светлый на пороге. 
"Мне нужен друг, - сказал он мне.
Ты видел звезды в вышине?
Они огромные для тех, кто с ними рядом.
А я один, и там, в дали,
В дорогах годы от земли.
Мне для кого-то быть огромным тоже надо". 
Припев:
Маленький принц, призрачный дым,
Ты на земле необходим.
Столько миров, столько планет,
Не облетишь весь белый свет. 
Я ждал тебя давно, малыш.
Входи, ну что же ты стоишь?
Через порог привычек и сомнений
Я сам к тебе боюсь шагнуть,
Я не решаюсь. Дальний путь
В начале лёгок. Дальше - не по мне он. 
Мы сами мир свой создадим,
Представим солнце, звёздный дым,
Любовь себе придумаем в полмира.
И журавлями в облака
Надежды пустим, а пока
Входи, мы потолкуем, друг мой милый. 
Припев. 
Но ты качаешь головой,
Ты не доволен, мальчик мой,
Что неделимое хочу делить на части.
Зачем придумывать другой,
Когда под радугой-дугой
Прекрасный мир дождей и слёз, и счастья. 
И лучше пусть измена вновь,
Чем вечная полулюбовь.
И лучше уж ползком, чем без движенья.
Пусть я весь мир не облечу,
Летать и падать я хочу,
И вновь летать сквозь силы притяженья.

----------


## ivy

Lampada, spasibo spasibo spasibo bolchoye za pesnyu pro zvezdu na ladoni!  ::  
Eto moya ljubimaya pesnya, ja eyo davno uzhe iskala, pomnyu eyo so studencheskich vremion, slova u menya byli zapisany, a vot melodiu vtoroy poloviny kupleta nikak ne mogla vspomnit.  Kak raz sobiralas poprosiť vas otkryť novyy topic pro Dolskogo, a vy menya operedili.  ::  
Vasha rabota menya i raduyet (priyatno vspomniť molodosť, provedyonnuyu v Rossii), i pomogayet mne (ja prepodavateľ), tak chto prochu vas - prodolzhayte!
Yesť prosba - pomnyu, nravilas mne pesnya, nachalo kotoroy "Podo mnoyu sumrachnaya daľ, krasota takaya... " - boľche ne pomnyu, ne znayete eyo sluchayno? Izvinite za bespokoystvo i  spasibo .

----------


## Lampada

> Lampada, spasibo spasibo spasibo...
> Yesť prosba - pomnyu, nravilas mne pesnya, nachalo kotoroy "Podo mnoyu sumrachnaya daľ, krasota takaya... " - boľche ne pomnyu, ne znayete eyo sluchayno? Izvinite za bespokoystvo i  spasibo .

 You are very welcome, Ivy!  Нет, к сожалению, не слышала песню, которую Вы упомянули и поисковые системы её не знают.

----------


## ivy

Spasibo, Lampada, budu iskať daľshe  ::

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bards.ru/archives/play.ph...kie_strany.mp3 http://www.bards.ru/1mp3/a_Dolskij/v_dalekie_strany.mp3  *Мир сверху* 
В далёкие страны летят неустанно птицы,
А всё же обидно, что сверху не видно лиц, а?
Я тоже летаю и тоже глотаю ветер,
И ждут меня всюду хорошие люди - дети. 
Припев: Грустия, Арабения, Великоустания,
Гореландия, Голодандия, Великоблистания.
Винегреция, Нерыдания, Досвишвеция,
Досвидания. 
А в небе я понял, что нету Японий, Африк,
Но делят на страны весь мир. Это странно... Ведь прав я?
И понял я все же, что сверху похожы все горы,
Все страны похожи - поймете вы тоже скоро. 
И когда рассвет растает, я, устав от ожиданья,
Улетаю, улетаю. До свиданья, до свиданья. 
И птица - не та, что от глаз до хвоста - в перьях,
А кто навсегда в ветра, облака верит.
И счастлив не тот, кто землю, как крот, мерит,
А кто - удивлён, земле, словно клён, верит. 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=432.09 http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=513.21 http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=564.16    *Ох, Серёжа*  
Были времена, ох было времечко!
Где вы, кудри мягкие, как лён?
Мы года щелкали словно семечки
И гуляли ночи напролёт.
Пролетели буйные, несмелые
Наши непутевые года.
Ох, девчонки, что вы с нами делали,
Что мы с вами делали тогда! 
Припев: Ой, да что со мною, что же?
Не тревожь ты меня, не тревожь.
Ой, Серёжа, ой, Серёжа,
Не вернёшь ничего, не вернёшь. 
Помнишь ли ты синие скамеечки,
Помнишь ли ты белую сирень?
Помнишь, как в трамвае без копеечки
Мы с тобой катались целый день?
Помнишь полосатую тельняшечку,
Брюки шириною в пол-души?
Сны, где мы летали, не приснятся уж,
Нынче по земле мы все спешим. 
Припев. 
Помнишь, как купались в речке голые,
Как старались всех перенырнуть?
Помнишь, как мы плакали над голубем?
Эти слёзы больше не вернуть.
Помнишь, как дрались мы с целой улицей,
Голодали, верили судьбе?
Верили учительнице-умнице.
Как сегодня верим мы себе. 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=431.05  http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=394.05 - Жанна Бичевская    *Господа офицеры* (Из к/ф "Трактир на Пятницкой") 
Все идёшь и идёшь, и сжигаешь мосты.
Правда где, а где ложь, слава где, а где стыд?
А Россия лежит в пыльных шрамах дорог,
А Россия дрожит - от копыт и сапог. 
Господа офицеры, голубые князья,
Я, конечно, не первый, и последний не я.
Господа офицеры, я прошу вас учесть -
Кто сберёг свои нервы, тот не спас свою честь. 
Кто мне враг, кто мне брат, разберусь как-нибудь.
Я российский солдат, прям и верен мой путь...
Даже мать и отца, даже дом свой забыть,
Но в груди до свинца всю Россию хранить. 
Господа офицеры, мне не грустно, о нет!
Господа офицеры, я прошу вас учесть -
Суд людской или Божий через тысячу лет,
Господа офицеры, не спасёт вашу честь. 
Нет мне доли другой ни в любви, ни в боях, -
Только твой непокой, о, Россия моя.
А Россия лежит в пыльных шрамах дорог.
А Россия дрожит от копыт и сапог. 
Господа офицеры, голубые князья,
Я, конечно, не первый, и последний не я.
Господа офицеры, я прошу вас учесть -
Кто сберёг свои нервы, тот не спас свою честь.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Блики: Александр Дольский, 1979  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=428.08   *Блики* 
Полутени, блики, блики,
Словно мир потусторонний.
Это солнца дар великий,
Блёстки из его короны. 
Не назойливо, не липко,
Моментально, быстротечно
Изменяют блики, блики
Всё, что временно и вечно. 
Листья лаково лоснятся
Над поляной земляники.
И мелькают, словно снятся
В шумных кронах блики, блики. 
Все измены знает море,
Всё оно - одна измена.
Только в нашем разговоре
Неизменно, непременно...
Назовем его великим,
Синим, черным и бездонным.
А оно - всё блики, блики
Полутени, полутоны. 
Вижу я фигуры, лики,
В облаках, летящих к югу.
Это блики, это блики
Оказали мне услугу. 
И во взгляде и в улыбке,
Вижу блики золотые.
Все твои движенья - блики,
Музыкой позалитые.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeDO1WP_rXg YouTube - Александр Дольский - Одиночество YouTube - Одиночество: Александр Дольский, 1979 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27mApkOjvCs  YouTube - Холодный взгляд любовь таит - Наталья Ишкова    *Одиночество* 
Холодный взгляд любовь таит,
И красота гнетет и дразнит...
Прекрасны волосы твои,
Но одиночество прекрасней.
Изящней рук на свете нет,
Туман зеленых глаз опасен...
В тебе всё - музыка и свет,
Но одиночество, но одиночество,
Но одиночество прекрасней. 
С тобою дни равны годам,
Ты утомляешь, словно праздник.
Я за тебя и жизнь отдам,
Но одиночество прекрасней.
Тебе идет любой наряд,
Ты каждый день бываешь разной...
"Счастливчик", - люди говорят,
Но одиночество, но одиночество,
Но одиночество прекрасней. 
Не видеть добрых глаз твоих -
Нет для меня страшнее казни.
Мои печали на двоих,
Но одиночество прекрасней.
Твоих речей виолончель
Во мне всегда звучит, не гаснет...
С тобою быть - вот жизни цель,
Но одиночество, но одиночество,
Но одиночество прекрасней.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3YUnifFp1E  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=429.07 
Перевод из Жака Превера  *Я глуп, и потому* невзгоды, неудачи
Прощаю сам себе, как выигранный бой.
Не стану я кроить свою судьбу иначе,
На темы умные не рассуждаю сам с собой. 
Я глуп, и потому молчу, не возражаю,
Когда меня винят и вешают ярлык.
За почести и чин не дал бы ни гроша я.
Люблю я только то, к чему давно привык. 
Я глуп, и потому не вижу в наслажденьях
Ни цели жизни и ни забытья,
И не меняю я ни жен, ни убеждений,
Я глуп, и потому, наверно, честен я. 
Я глуп, и потому я многим непонятен,
Наш век к стереотипам так привык.
А в логике моей так много белых пятен,
Что умники со мной становятся в тупик. 
Я глуп, и потому по лужам допоздна я
Брожу, не замечая улиц и дворов.
Что вижу я во сне? Как объяснить - не знаю.
Не видят умники таких прекрасных снов.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAhJFW3kopg  *Когда тебе опять и пусто и печально*,
В глазах покоя нет, а в мыслях - высоты,
Ты вспомни, что в тебе нет боли изначально,
А только - трение мечты и суеты. 
И если слезы есть - старайся в одиночку
Их выплакать сперва, и к людям не спеши.
И мужество не в том, чтобы поставить точку,
А чтобы претерпеть рождение души. 
И если так с тобой случится не однажды,
То с каждым разом легче будет этот миг.
Жестоки чувства одиночества и жажды,
Но страшно - если ты к ним вовсе не привык. 
Досадно, если ты, надеясь на подспорье,
В ответ не получил желанной сослезы.
Но в сотню раз страшней, когда испив от горя,
В чужую исповедь ты смотришь на часы. 
И если нет того, о чем мечтал в начале,
И про высокий путь гаданья не правы,
Люби все то, что есть - и страхи и печали,
И труд обычный свой, и вздохи, и увы. 
И меры счастья нет, и смысла в обладаньи -
Все сквозь тебя, как в космос тихо протечет.
И оправданье жизни - только в состраданьи,
В желаньи размышлять - другое все не в счет.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=432.14  *Все в порядке* 
Все в порядке, все нормально,
если в сердце перебои,
и опять пусты карманы,
и ни с кем не делишь боли.
Все чудесно, все в порядке,
если карта снова бита...
Кто добился жизни сладкой,
тот живет без аппетита. 
Все отлично, все прекрасно,
если нет опять удачи.
Слезы льются не напрасно -
ты плати, а это сдача.
Все нормально, все отлично,
без любви живет полсвета,
и тоска твоя привычна,
как под утро сигарета. 
Все прилично, все на месте,
если гнет обида плечи,
и о правде, и о чести
в пустоту бормочешь речи.
Все прекрасно, все как надо...
Эти горести и беды -
суть бесценнейшего клада,
зерна будущей победы.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=180.03  *Алкаши* 
Алкоголик старый Слава
Не боялся ни шиша,
Не валялся он в канаве
С самогона и "ерша".
Он гулял интеллигентно
С перегаром из души,
И ему индифферентно
Улыбались алкаши. 
	Алкаши, алкаши -
	Днем и ночью хороши.
	До одиннадцати, братцы,
	Надо как-то продержаться.
	Нет стаканов и стола -
	Пьем в подъезде из горла.
	Алкаши, алкаши,
	Я люблю вас от души! 
Дядя Слава жил красиво -
Без квартиры и без жен.
Мы с ним как-то пили пиво,
Хоть и был он заряжен,
А потом мы для разрядки
Взяли белого домой...
Дядя Слава был в порядке,
Ну, а я с копыт долой. 
	Алкаши, алкаши -
	Днем и ночью хороши.
	Только утром мрачны лица,
	Если нет опохмелиться.
	В голове и шум и гул,
	Разливай одеколон!
	Алкаши, алкаши,
	Всех бы трезвых придушить! 
Если не было у Славы
За душою ни гроша,
Он любую пил отраву,
И любого пил "ерша".
Пили вместе литров десять,
Дяде Славе хоть бы хны...
Слышал, он погиб в Одессе,
Выпив три стакана хны. 
	Алкаши, алкаши -
	Много здесь людей больших.
	Капитан есть и писатель,
	Академик есть и врач.
	Ох, российский обыватель,
	Ты за них чуть-чуть поплачь.
	Алкаши, алкаши,
	Догорел огонь души.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=174.21 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=429.12   *ЭТОТ ДЕНЬ* 
Многих дней череда 
промелькнет без следа, 
но единственный день - вдруг настанет. 
Он пришел, он принес 
тонкий запах волос, 
легкость рук, радость слез 
и растаял. 
Он так быстро умчался, 
сердце билось так часто.... 
Белый свет - на две части, 
а прощанье - одно 
это было не просто, 
это было не прозой, 
это было так остро 
и не так уж давно.  
А года, а года 
все летят в никуда 
и ложатся на лица дороги. 
И скупей наша речь... 
А в случайности встреч 
удается сберечь 
так немного. 
И все реже и реже 
мы теряем надежды... 
Так легко было прежде 
нам надежды терять. 
И все чаще и чаще 
в то далекое счастье 
нужно нам возвращаться, 
возвращаться опять.

----------


## Lost_in_T

Лампада, большое спасибо! Прямо под настроение...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAhJFW3kopg   *Когда тебе опять и пусто и печально*... 
Когда тебе опять и пусто и печально, 
в глазах покоя нет, а в мыслях высоты, 
ты вспомни, что в тебе нет боли изначально, 
а только трение мечты и суеты. 
И если слезы есть - старайся в одиночку 
их выплакать сперва, и к людям не спеши. 
И мужество не в том, чтобы поставить точку, 
а чтобы претерпеть рождение души.  
И если так с тобой случится не однажды, 
то с каждым разом легче будет этот миг. 
Жестоки чувства одиночества и жажды, 
но страшно - если ты к ним вовсе не привык. 
Досадно - если ты, надеясь на подспорье, 
в ответ не получил желанной сослезы. 
Но в сотню раз страшней, когда испив от горя, 
в чужую исповедь ты смотришь на часы.  
И если нет того, о чем мечтал вначале, 
и высота пути на уровне травы, 
люби все то, что есть - и страхи и печали, 
и труд обычный свой, и вздохи, и увы. 
И меры счастью нет, и смысла в обладаньи - 
все сквозь тебя, как Космос протечет. 
И оправданье жизни - только в состраданьи 
в желаньи размышлять - другое все не в счет.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKIwm39zboM   *Две птицы* 
Мы встретились в таком просторе,
в таком безмолвии небес,
что было чудом из чудес
пересеченье траекторий. 
Быть может, мы в совместный путь
могли с тобой пуститься вскоре -
в чем состояла цель и суть
всей нашей жизни, но на горе
мы с удивлением открыли,
что птица птице не под стать,
стремительные наши крылья
в полёте будут нам мешать. 
Так мощен наших крыл разлёт,
что сблизиться нам не даёт.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02   *Баллада о без вести пропавшем* 
Меня нашли в четверг на минном поле, 
в глазах разбилось небо, как стекло. 
И всё, чему меня учили в школе, 
в соседнюю воронку утекло.  
Друзья мои по роте и по взводу 
ушли назад, оставив рубежи, 
и похоронная команда на подводу 
меня забыла в среду положить.  
И я лежал и пушек не пугался, 
напуганный до смерти всей войной. 
И подошёл ко мне какой-то гансик 
и наклонился тихо надо мной.  
И обомлел недавний гитлер-югенд, 
узнав в моём лице свое лицо, 
и удивленно плакал он, напуган 
моей или своей судьбы концом.  
О жизни не имея и понятья, 
о смерти рассуждая, как старик, 
он бормотал молитвы ли, проклятья, 
но я не понимал его язык.  
И чтоб не видеть глаз моих незрячих, 
в земле немецкой мой недавний враг 
он закопал меня, немецкий мальчик. 
От смерти думал откупиться так.  
А через день, когда вернулись наши, 
битый Ганс в обочине лежал. 
Мой друг сказал:"Как он похож на Сашку... 
Теперь уж не найдёшь его... А жаль."  
И я лежу уже десятилетья 
в земле чужой, я к этому привык. 
И слышу: надо мной играют дети, 
но я не понимаю их язык.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYT8FBFn5qc   *Два мальчика на длинном берегу*...  
Два мальчика на длинном берегу, 
два юных существа святых и голых... 
Восторг и дрожь на них наводят волны 
и ветер их сбивает на бегу.  
Огромен мир, и небо необъятно, 
и солнце друг, и море страшный друг. 
Оно влечет, как тайна, и испуг 
несут валы и пенистые пятна.  
День бесконечен, время не течет... 
Что значит завтра? Что такое вечер? - 
не знает пятилетний человечек 
и благу жить не воздает почет.  
Он - воздух, и вода, и сам он благо... 
Глаза - как море. кожа - как песок. 
Пугливый и беспечный полубог, 
не соизмеривший пути и шага.  
Два мальчика и больше ни души. 
А я - не в счет, я нынче не Природа. 
Я знаю химию Земли и Небосвода 
и их судьбой (увы!) могу вершить.  
Слияние простора, ветра, вод 
с их легким существом растает скоро. 
Они уедут в северный свой город 
и не заметят этот переход, 
два мальчика на длинном берегу...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvAwhmsSE7w   *Ладони на глазах* 
Я суетился, глупо жил, спешил в тоске и жажде, 
вдруг кто-то руки положил мне на глаза однажды. 
Прохладное от глаз к вискам я чувствую касанье - 
узнать кого-то по рукам немое приказанье.  
И я задумался на миг, качаясь как в вагоне, - 
мужчина, женщина, старик?.. неясные ладони... 
Кто так уверен, что со мной был близок или дружен. 
что до сих пор в судьбе земной он мне зачем-то нужен?  
Ах. это ты, мой старый друг, твоя повадка, точно! 
Но нет... ладоней полукруг лежит легко, но прочно. 
Да, вспомнил я. ведь ты ушел не в лучший день и час мой. 
В ладонях теплых хорошо, и память тихо гаснет...  
Теперь я понял - это ты! Откуда ты явилась? 
Освободи от темноты, откройся, сделай милость! 
Твоя вина. моя вина - забудь, и я забуду... 
Ты? отгадал я! тишина... нет, не свершиться чуду.  
Ах, это мама! мама, ты?! В ответ опять молчанье. 
Заговорился. Темноты не видно окончанья. 
С ума сошел я, фантазер, ведь ты скрестила руки 
в краю лесов, в краю озер на вечныя разлуки.  
Невольно так себе я лгу с закрытыми глазами. 
Нет! отгадать я не могу, скажите имя сами. 
Ах, нет, не убирайте рук! я памяти внимаю 
и слышу чей-то сердца стук, но чей? Не понимаю...  
Кто так уверен, что со мной был близок или дружен. 
что до сих пор в судьбе земной он мне зачем-то нужен?..

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZCyk7SVPqk   *Велосипед* 
Ах, как хочется в синий лес, 
ах, как хочется в черный бор, 
но мой транспорт сломался весь- 
я сижу и листаю альбом. 
Вот Синьяка оранжевый мыс, 
вот поля и дороги Оверна. 
Вдруг приходит счастливая мысль - 
не собрать ли мне старое вело?  
Подари мне, Анри Руссо, 
свое детское колесо! 
Подари, молодой Пикассо, 
треугольное колесо! 
Мой любимый, любимый Ван Гог, 
подари провансальский звонок! 
Раму мне одолжи, Сера. 
Остальное лежит в сарае.  
Вот и собран велосипед, 
не поехать ли в Сан-Мари - 
я уже не бывал сто лет 
в кафе "Тамбурин". 
Лучше я посажу на раму, 
постелив предварительно холст, 
Ренуара туманную даму 
и отправлюсь в далекий поход.  
Я проеду по желтым пейзажам 
Вдоль полей Агранжад, 
и сентябрьские листья адажио 
надо мной закружат. 
Мне не хочется в синий лес, 
в черный бор не хочется мне, 
я во власти гогеновых "Грез", 
Меня манит Мане.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3YUnifFp1E http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=07    *В РИТМЕ БОССА-НОВЫ*  _Не знают умники таких прекрасных снов..._
Ш. Бодлер   
Я глуп и потому невзгоды, неудачи 
прощаю сам себе, как выигранный бой, 
не стану я кроить судьбу свою иначе, 
я не скучаю ни в толпе, ни сам с собой. 
Я глуп и потому молчу, не возражаю, 
когда меня винят и вешают ярлык, 
за почести и чин не дал бы ни гроша я, 
люблю я только то, к чему давно привык. 
Я глуп и потому не вижу в наслажденьях 
ни цели жизни и ни забытья, 
и не меняю я ни жен, ни убеждений, 
я глуп и потому, наверно, честен я. 
Я глуп и потому я многим непонятен. 
Наш век к стереотипам так привык, 
а в логике моей так много белых пятен, 
что умники со мной становятся в тупик. 
Я глуп и потому по лужам допозна я 
брожу, не замечая улиц и дворов. 
Что вижу я во сне, как объяснить, не знаю, 
Не видят умники таких прекрасных снов.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=21   *Этот день* 
Многих дней череда 
промелькнет без следа, 
но единственный день - он настанет. 
Он пришел, он принес 
тонкий запах волос, 
легкость рук, радость слез 
и растаял. 
Он так быстро умчался, 
сердце билось так часто.... 
Белый свет - на две части, 
а прощанье - одно 
это было не просто, 
это было не прозой, 
это было так остро 
и не так уж давно.  
А года, а года 
все летят в никуда 
и ложатся на лица дороги. 
И скупей наша речь... 
А в случайности встреч 
удается сберечь 
так немного. 
И все реже и реже 
мы теряем надежды... 
Так легко было прежде 
нам надежды терять. 
И все чаще и чаще 
в то далекое счастье 
нужно нам возвращаться, 
возвращаться опять.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=10   *Март. Сумерки.* 
Как в сумерки красив весенний синий снег! 
Стальные облака краснеют по краям... 
Ты, Время, не спеши, останови свой бег, 
из дальнего окна доносится рояль...  
И пальцы, спотыкаясь в музыке своей, 
не вытянут никак логическую нить. 
Прекрасней всех поёт бездушный соловей... 
А сколько нужно мук, чтоб руки с сердцем слить!  
Всё ближе, всё точней мелодии канва, 
наверно, от повторов клавиши болят... 
А мне всё веселей, светлеет голова, 
и музыка цветёт, как вешние поля.  
Вот тремоло дрожит, как жаворонка трель, 
качаются леса аккордами ветров. 
А вот капелью нот запричитал апрель, 
и стелются дымы в низинах от костров.  
У каждой жизни есть мелодия одна - 
её берут у тех, кто музыкой богат, 
и учат много лет без отдыха и сна, 
но сочинить свою труднее во сто крат.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0Wj_Gwm8FQ   *Петербург* 
Я живу в Петербурге на улице Снов,
где летят мои годы, как белые снеги,
где ржавеют остатки российских основ,
и где выжили эллины и печенеги, 
и где воздух промок ароматом грехов
и дыханием прошлого века любимым,
и чеканные строфы безумных стихов,
пролетая по ветру, мешаются с дымом. 
Я терплю этот город, как терпят свой быт
одинокие, рваные жизнью счастливцы,
словно боги Олимп, что не чищен, не мыт
после оргий и драк, как их битые лица. 
А когда наступает осенняя мгла
и холодных дождей бесконечные сроки,
души предков моих, выйдя из-за угла,
мне бормочут еще не известные строки. 
Филигранны в закат силуэты коней,
запах Ада от Сфинксов исходит заполночь…
И чем дальше от детства, тем сердце верней
гениальной, смертельной музыкой заполнит.
Я люблю этот город святой и простой,
где с Востока и с Запада спутаны ветры,
отнимающий жизнь и дарящий настрой,
на котором причины Гармоний бессмертны.

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5oG-ju-93I 
http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=428.07   *Ленинградский вальс* 
  Удивительный вальс  мне сыграл Ленинград
  Без рояля и скрипок,  без нот и без слов.
  Удивительный вальс танцевал Летний сад,
  Удивительный вальс из осенних балов. 
  Припев: 
Вальс всегда на "Вы", вальс речной волны,
               Вальс мостов Невы, дальних стран.
              Вальс растерянный, вальс расстрелянный,
               Вальс Расстрелиевый, вальс-туман. 
В удивительном вальсе кружились дома,
И старинные храмы несли купола,
И на лучших страницах раскрылись тома,
И звонили беззвучные колокола. 
Припев: 
Вальс пустых дворцов, вальс былых венцов,
        Вальс к лицу лицо, без прикрас.
        Вальс военных дней, смерти и огней,
        Вальс судьбы моей - жизни вальс.
        Вальс старинных дам, вальс клаксонных гамм,
        Вальс огней реклам, вальс дождей.
        Вальс недвижных поз, вальс больших стрекоз,
        Вальс травы в покос, вальс людей.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Александр Дольский - "Двадцатый век"  http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=174.20 http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=432.01 http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=513.20    Прощай, XX век
Наше время изумляет, разрывает нас на части, 
Мы гордимся этим веком, наша жизнь полна чудес. 
Но на душу населенья чести, мужества и счастья 
Не убавил, не прибавил удивительный прогресс.  
Стала совесть откровеньем, стала музыка комфортом, 
Только правда, как и прежде, героизм и маета. 
Самых дальних разделяет только путь к аэропорту, 
Самых близких разлучают эгоизм и суета.  
Прощай двадцатый век, святоша и безбожник, 
Обманщик и мудрец, филосов и факир. 
Прощай двадцатый век, убийца и художник, 
Оставишь ли в живых безумный этот мир? 
Век двадцатый воплощает гениальные идеи -
Относительны и время, и космическая даль,
Но печально абсолютны все великие злодеи,
Убиваемые мысли, убивающая сталь.  
Исчезали атлантиды, и династии, и боги... 
Невозможно исчисленьем сущность времени понять. 
В возраст нашего столетья уместились две эпохи: 
Навсегда ему - семнадцать и навеки - сорок пять. 
Прощай двадцатый век, убогий и прекрасный,
Прощай двадцатый шаг к безмерной высоте.
Прощай двадцатый век, великий и ужасный,
Мелькнувший над землей в крови и в нищите. 
Мы спешили улетали, в неустроенные дали
И бесстрашно проникали и в пространство и в века.
Всё, что можно, изучили, что нельзя - предугадали.
Только сердце, наше сердце не постигли мы пока.  
Век двадцатый нам зачтется, третья тысяча начнется 
И в любви, и в огорченьях потекут опять года... 
Книга старая прочтется, с веком век пересечется. 
Наша юность в нашем веке остается навсегда. 
Прощай двадцатый век, ты стал великой былью,
Мы стоили тебя, когда ты был неправ.
Прощай двадцатый век, ах, мы тебя любили!
Прости своих детей за их нелегкий нрав.

----------


## Lampada

http://mlmusic.38th.ru/snd_/al07lp/al07lp12.mp3   *ПОКА ЖИВЁШЬ НА СВЕТЕ* 
Так хочется, пока живешь на свете, 
Наслушаться прибоя и скворцов, 
Настроить фантастических дворцов, 
И не бояться быть за них в ответе.  
На громкие слова слывя скупцом, 
не замечать обиды и наветы, 
А если и придется быть купцом, 
Иметь в карманевытры да планеты.  
Быть добрым сыном, правильным отцом, 
Изведать суть свободы и запрета. 
Быть искренним, как в час перед концом, 
И не жалеть о том, что не был где-то.  
Вставать с постели задолго до света, 
Распознавать по взгляду мудрецов, 
Не приставать с наукой и советом, 
И научиться жить в конце концов.  
И вспоминая дом с резным крыльцом. 
Задуматься от детского ответа, 
Не злить ни стариков и ни глупцов, 
И верить в сны и добрые приметы.  
С гармонией, палитрой и резцом 
Играть свободно словом, звуком, цветом, 
Но никогда ни правдой, ни лицом, 
И брать за все душой, а не монетой.

----------


## Lampada

http://mlmusic.38th.ru/snd_/al02lp/al02lp01.mp3   *Блюз для трубы и сердца*  
(памяти Луи Армстронга) 
Малютка Дэзи,
Цветочек Дэзи,
Какое платье на тебе!
Красно до рези,
Ты спой нам, Дэзи
Я подыграю тебе на трубе.
Зачем пришел я в этот мир - не знаю,
А что мы знаем о своей судьбе?
И слава Богу, пока играю
Всю жизнь играю на трубе. 
Труба в заплатах,
Любовь бесплатно,
А жизнь не стоит ни гроша.
Застыли парни,
Молчит ударник,
Ты, Дэзи, пой, моя душа.
Как ты сейчас от всех далеко,
Твой лицо уже дымит.
У сердца чувствую
Твой локоть,
Когда вибрируешь на "ми"! 
Так жить не сложно,
Вот все, что можно,
Вот все, что нам с тобой дано:
Судьбы водица,
Любви пшеница
И джаза крепкое вино.
Я знаю все теперь о рае,
Там славно будет голытьбе!
И слава Богу, пока играю,
Всю жизнь играю на трубе!

----------


## Lampada

*Осужденный на жизнь (Посвящение В. Высoцкому)* Словно тысячи тысяч оркестров
разодрали мелодии плоть.
Миллионы нещадных маэстро
стали палочкой сердце колоть.
Будто бич резал напропалую
этот ритм, что у пульса в плену,
оплеухи нужней поцелуев,
поцелуям мы знаем цену.
И слова зазвучат, как клекот
пораженного насмерть орла,
полоснули до горла от легких,
и ворочалась совесть и жгла. 
Я увидел, как он изначален,
облекая в простые слова
наши муки и смех, и печали,
как повинна его голова.
Приоткрыл он понятья и вещи,
что казались яснее всего,
несчастливый становится вещим -
это счастье для паствы его.
А за мужеством, как не усердствуй,
проступает печалью дыша
уязвимое нежное сердце,
и трепещет живая душа. 
Если падает бард и скиталец,
пораженный глаголом "успех",
то все ложи пока свои пальцы
поднимают с улыбками вверх.
И явилось мне как откровенье
эта мысль, что подспудно жила:
счастье есть не в удовлетвореньи,
а в способности страстно желать.
На подмостках судьбы и театра
исступленно хрипит на весь свет
осужденный на жизнь гладиатор,
обреченный на вечность поэт.

----------


## Lampada

*Ленинградские акварели*   Контуры чисты, блики негусты,  крыши и мосты, арки...  Сонны берега, призрачна река,  замерли пока парки.  
Тихо проплыло тяжкое крыло,  светлое чело или  в выси ветровой мальчик над Невой,  ангел вестовой на шпиле.  
Мимо Спаса, мимо Думы  я бреду путём знакомым,  мимо всадников угрюмых,  к бастиону Трубецкому.  
Вдохновенья старых зодчих,  Петербурга привиденья,  дразнят память белой ночью  и влекут в свои владенья.  
Грани берегов, ритмы облаков  в легкости штрихов застыли,  и воды слюда раздвоит всегда  лодки и суда на штиле.  
Все без перемен - кадмий старых стен  и колодцев плен лиловый,  эхо и лучи множатся в ночи,  как орган звучит слово.  
Розоватый дождь в апреле,  разноцветные соборы,  зимы в синей акварели,  в охре осени узоры.  
Кто-то кистью, кто-то мыслью  измерял фарватер Леты,  кто-то честью, кто-то жизнью  расплатился за сюжеты.

----------


## Lampada

*Я летал по ночам над Европой*Я летал по ночам над Европой,  по Сибири зимою катил,  и картошку с июльским укропом  я вдыхал с модернистских картин,  и с друзьями встречался, как с ветром,  что душой наполняет мне грудь,  и делился и нотой, и метром,  и печалью, и болью чуть-чуть.  
Облегчали мне грусть и невзгоды  подмосковные охра и медь,  и державные невские воды,  и уральская речка Исеть.  И твердил я природы уроки,  и людей изучал по вещам,  и цыганскому богу дороги  я все жертвы свои посвящал.  
И две женщины мне до могилы  выше маковок белых церквей -  мне одна этот мир подарила,  а другая - троих сыновей.  И с годами грустней и дороже  по обочинам Родины ель,  на дорогах ее бездорожье  и не яркий, нетеплый апрель.

----------


## Lampada

*Алкаши*  
Алкоголик старый Слава
Не боялся ни шиша,
Не валялся он в канаве
С самогона и "ерша".
Он гулял интеллигентно
С перегаром из души,
И ему индифферентно
Улыбались алкаши. 
        Алкаши, алкаши -
        Днем и ночью хороши.
        До одиннадцати, братцы,
        Надо как-то продержаться.
        Нет стаканов и стола -
        Пьем в подъезде из горла.
        Алкаши, алкаши,
        Я люблю вас от души! 
Дядя Слава жил красиво -
Без квартиры и без жен.
Мы с ним как-то пили пиво,
Хоть и был он заряжен,
А потом мы для разрядки
Взяли белого домой...
Дядя Слава был в порядке,
Ну, а я с копыт долой. 
        Алкаши, алкаши -
        Днем и ночью хороши.
        Только утром мрачны лица,
        Если нет опохмелиться.
        В голове и шум и гул,
        Разливай одеколон!
        Алкаши, алкаши,
        Всех бы трезвых придушить! 
Если не было у Славы
За душою ни гроша,
Он любую пил отраву,
И любого пил "ерша".
Пили вместе литров десять,
Дяде Славе хоть бы хны...
Слышал, он погиб в Одессе,
Выпив три стакана хны. 
        Алкаши, алкаши -
        Много здесь людей больших.
        Капитан есть и писатель,
        Академик есть и врач.
        Ох, российский обыватель,
        Ты за них чуть-чуть поплачь.
        Алкаши, алкаши,
        Догорел огонь души.

----------


## Lampada

*Встреча*Вы улыбнулись мне печально -
Я притворился, что не понял.
Вы удивились, и плечами
Изобразили, как Вам больно. 
А я без слова, без движенья
Воспроизвел непониманье.
Вы осознали положенье,
И стали равнодушны крайне. 
И думал я: - "Чего Вы ждете?"
Вы думали, чего я жду.
Я ждал, когда же вы уйдете,
А Вы когда же я уйду.

----------


## Lampada

*Все в порядке, все нормально...* 
Все в порядке, все нормально,
если в сердце перебои,
и опять пусты карманы,
и ни с кем не делишь боли.
Все чудесно, все в порядке,
если карта снова бита...
Кто добился жизни сладкой,
тот живет без аппетита. 
Все отлично, все прекрасно,
если нет опять удачи.
Слезы льются не напрасно -
ты плати, а это сдача.
Все нормально, все отлично,
без любви живет полсвета,
и тоска твоя привычна,
как под утро сигарета. 
Все прилично, все на месте,
если гнет обида плечи,
и о правде, и о чести
в пустоту бормочешь речи.
Все прекрасно, все как надо...
Эти горести и беды -
суть бесценнейшего клада,
зерна будущей победы.

----------


## Lampada

_.."А кто не псих?"_ /А.Галич/   
Я снова хочу в ту страну, 
где вину 
не смог бы одну 
простить и забыть Государству Тупиц - 
отлавливать птиц - 
соловьёв и синиц, 
летающих в небе фантазий своих. 
Ну, конечно, я псих.  
О, как я хочу в ту Империю Зла, 
что много хорошего мне принесла. 
Родные дороги, деревья... 
Страна - как большая деревня. 
Баку, Кишинёв, Рига, Караганда 
и Вильнюс - любимые всё города.  
Туда приезжал я всегда налегке, 
и песни на русском я пел языке. 
И было на улицах тихо в ночи. 
А сердце прихватит - приедут врачи. 
И жалкой зарплаты хватало на всё, 
что Бог нам пошлёт и жена принесёт.  
О, как я хотел бы вернуться назад, 
где прямо под окнами был детский сад... 
И спрашивал я в непогожие дни: 
- "Где Юлька с Маринкой?" - Да вот же они! 
Гуляют по лужам в саду. 
Пора им домой, 
друг мой. 
я за ними иду.  
Хочу в Ленинград, где пивные ларьки, 
пивко с подогревом, тараньки горьки, 
где очередь судит не строго 
партийного Главного Бога, 
что сам поддавал - будь здоров, 
пугая своих докторов.  
Скучаю я по эсесесеру, 
где все воровали. Но в меру... 
О, как я тоскую по Этой Стране! 
Но кто же вернёт её мне 
от сих и до сих? 
Ну, конечно, я псих... 
А спросите у них, и у них, и у них - 
Кто сегодня не псих?
...тоже он..    *1*

----------


## Lampada

*В РИТМЕ БОССА-НОВЫ*_Не знают умники таких
прекрасных снов..._ 
Ш.Бодлер   
Я глуп и потому невзгоды, неудачи 
прощаю сам себе, как выигранный бой, 
не стану я кроить судьбу свою иначе, 
я не скучаю ни в толпе, ни сам с собой.  
Я глуп и потому молчу, не возражаю, 
когда меня винят и вешают ярлык, 
за почести и чин не дал бы ни гроша я, 
люблю я только то, к чему давно привык.  
Я глуп и потому не вижу в наслажденьях 
ни цели жизни и ни забытья, 
и не меняю я ни жен, ни убеждений, 
я глуп и потому, наверно, честен я.  
Я глуп и потому я многим непонятен. 
Наш век к стереотипам так привык, 
а в логике моей так много белых пятен, 
что умники со мной становятся в тупик.  
Я глуп и потому по лужам допозна я 
брожу, не замечая улиц и дворов. 
Что вижу я во сне, как объяснить, не знаю, 
Не видят умники таких прекрасных снов.

----------


## Lampada

*Есть порой у нас забота...*   
Есть порой у нас забота
Отводить навет и ложь.
Если стоишь ты чего-то,
Без врагов не проживешь. 
Различать врагов не сложно;
Так на свете повелось:
Чем враги твои ничтожней,
Тем безудержней их злость. 
    Ну что за жизнь, когда кругом
    Одни друзья и их не счесть,
    Никто не стал твоим врагом -
    Не заслужил ты эту честь. 
Оболгут твои дороги,
Кто изустно, кто строкой.
Будут все твои тревоги
Им на радость и покой. 
Нет, друзья мои, не нужно
Обижаться. Век учись:
Ваша лесть обезоружит,
Злоба их толкает ввысь. 
    Не вестник боли и беды,
    А дум высоких верный знак
    И за последние труды
    Наградой мне мой новый враг. 
Я врагов крупнее жажду
По зубам и по уму,
Мне из них понятен каждый,
Я не ясен никому. 
Я за ними наблюдаю,
Изучаю каждый шаг.
Вы, друзья, мне много дали,
Вдвое больше дал мне враг. 
    С друзьями сдержан я подчас
    И снисходителен к врагам.
    Я с другом ссорился не раз,
    Но за него и жизнь отдам. 
Если враг меня похвалит
И растопит старый лед,
Значит, с другом прозевали
Мы ошибку, недолет. 
Враг меня работать учит
И спасает от тоски.
Нет друзей верней и лучше,
Чем заклятые враги. 
    Среди сует м передряг
    Нас жизнь порою вознесет.
    И верный друг, и верный враг
    Как два крыла среди высот. 
    Ну что за жизнь, когда кругом
    Одни друзья и их не счесть,
    Никто не стал твоим врагом -
    Не заслужил ты эту честь.

----------


## Lampada

*     
Ранняя осень*   
А ветры закружили, завертели
листву. И закачали сосняком.
Но ласточки еще не улетели,
и даже люди ходят босиком.
Шальная развесёлая картина -
мне осень платит листьями за грусть,
но все они застряли в паутине,
и я до них никак не дотянусь. 
А может быть, в стране далёкой где-то,
куда не залетали корабли,
в ходу такие жёлтые монеты -
раскаянья и совести рубли.
Осталось две получки до метели
и ни одной любви до рождества,
но ласточки ещё не улетели,
и на берёзах - жёлтая листва.

----------


## Lampada

*Велосипед*    *Em* *F**#7*
Ах, как хочется в синий лес, *H**7* *Em*
Ах, как хочется в черный бор,
         С                *Am**6*
Но мой транспорт сломался весь - *H**7* *Em*
Я сижу и листаю альбом. *E**7* *Am*
Вот Синьяка оранжевый мыс, *D**7* *G*
Вот поля и дороги Овера. *Am* *Em*
Вдруг мелькает счастливая мысль - *F**#7* *H**7*
Не собрать ли мне старое вело?  *Em* *Am*
Припев: Подари мне, Анри Руссо, *D**7* *G*
        Свое детское колесо! *E**7* *Am*
        Подари, молодой Пикассо, *F**#7* *H**7*
        Треугольное колесо! *E**7* *Am*
        Мой любимый, любимый Ван Гог, *D**7* *G*
        Подари провансальский звонок! *Em* *F**#7*
        Раму мне одолжи, Сера, *H**7* *Em*
        Остальное лежит в сара-е. 
Вот и собран велосипед,
Не поехать ли в Сент-Мери -
Я уже не бывал сто лет
В кафе "Тамбурин".
Лучше я посажу на раму,
Отложив предварительно холст,
Ренуара туманную даму
И отправлюсь в далекий поход. 
Припев. 
Я проеду по желтым пейзажам
Вдоль полей в пору жатв,
И октябрьские листья адажио
Надо мной закружат.
Мне не хочется в синий лес,
В черный бор не хочется мне,
Я во власти гогеновых грез,
Меня манит Моне. 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=180.01*  
Рецепты коктейлей.* 
Я вообще на ощупь страшно нервный,
Скромный и застенчивый до слез.
Друг сказал, что от привычки скверной,
Пьешь, мол без закуски, как матрос.
Ну, а я и есть матрос вселенной,
Мне любые рейсы по плечу.
Стоит мне поддать - и я мгновенно
Поплыву, и даже полечу.  *Припев:*
Я не по изысканным салонам
Знал по подворотням этикет.
"Южное" мешал с одекалоном -
Это, братцы, фирменный букет. 
Если влить пол - литра политуры
В жидкость для ращения волос,
Двести грамм желудочной микстуры -
С этого помрет и эскимос.
Я же этим только для разгону
Натощак желудок полоскал.
Добавлял сто грамм одеколону -
И имел желаемый накал.  *Припев.* 
Если взять сто грамм аэрозоля,
Что для тараканов и клопов,
И добавить жидкость для мозолей,
Капнуть капли три "Шанель"-духов,
Влить туда резинового клея
И разбавить лаком для ногтей -
С этого и грузчики балдеют,
Я же только вижу в темноте.  *Припев.*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=440.04   
Аргентина...
Где глаза черны, как угли,
Зубы белы, щеки смуглы,
Попугаи, змеи, джунгли,
Затонувшие суда. 
Аргентина...
Где коралловые рифы,
Где сидят, уткнувшись в грифы
Гитаристы, и без рифмы
Распевают про стада. 
Аргентина...
Где красавиц Сартаньежа
Любят до смерти и нежно,
Где соперникам небрежно
Первый выстрел отдают. 
Аргентина...
Где колючки каотинго
Изорвут в полдня ботинки,
Где вся жизнь, как бой на ринге
За любовь и за уют. 
Кто бывал там - видел пумы оскал,
Дня палитру, берег у скал,
И корриду. В море искал
Янтари там.
Как мерцающая в небе луна
Недоступна, далека и странна,
Эта лучшая на юге страна. 
Аргентина...
Где с деревьев словно манна
На самбреро постоянно
Так и сыплятся бананы,
Там где кофе - рубль мешок. 
Аргентина...
Где от нежности мулатки
Тают словно шоколадки.
Песню спел - и все в порядке.
До чего же хорошо. 
Аргенина...
Где лассо владеют лучше,
Чем кавбои, все гаучо,
И ловить коров научат
За полтинник из авто. 
В Аргентину, в Аргентину,
Где ручные крокодилы,
Карнавалы, альгвазилы,
Из страны холодной, милой -
Не поеду ни за что.
Не поеду, не поеду.
Из страны холодной, милой,
Не поеду ни за что.

----------


## Lampada

http://lizard.jinr.ru/~tina/world/po...nterv/p01.html 
Интервью

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=563.04   *Была война* 
Была война. Один солдат 
был ловок и умен. 
Он души выбивал из тел, 
на чем и стал богат.  
Ему платил другой злодей, 
что с тех налоги брал, 
кто отдавал своих детей, 
чтоб тот их убивал.  
И отбирал у матерей 
парламент их рубли, 
чтоб сыновья грязней зверей 
на поле полегли. 
Была война. Другой солдат 
не знал, в кого стрелять. 
Ронял тяжелый автомат, 
одет был не под стать.  
И вот когда в грязи завяз 
большой его сапог, 
ему тот первый между глаз влепил. 
Он это мог.  
А тут и следующий щенок 
попал ему в прицел. 
Он много раз нажал курок. 
Никто не уцелел. 
Играй, гармонь, звени, струна, 
ешь мясо, депутат. 
Пей, Президент. Идет война... 
Никто не виноват.  
И только хитрый генерал 
признал свою вину, 
что слишком мало он послал 
мальчишек на войну. 
Кому поклон, кому погон, 
а русским детям пулю в лоб, 
окоп, сугроб, сосновый гроб. 
так было испокон.

----------


## Lampada

*Там, где сердце...* Загляделся я в глубь голубейшего полога, 
и навеки упали в глаза небеса, 
мне однажды луна зацепилась за голову 
и оставила свет свой в моих волосах.  
Я ходил по дорогам России изъезженным, 
и твердил я великих поэтов стихи, 
и шептали в ответ мне поля что-то нежное, 
ветер в храмах лесов отпускал мне грехи.  
Я в рублевские лики входил, словно в зеркало, 
печенегов лукавых кроил до седла, 
в Новегороде меду отведывал терпкого, 
в кандалах на Урале лил колокола.  
От открытий ума стал я идолом каменным, 
от открытий души стал я мягче травы, 
и созвучья мои подходили устам иным, 
и отвергшие их были правы, увы...  
Я смотрел только ввысь и вперед, а не под ноги, 
был листвою травы и землею земли. 
Все заботы ее, и ошибки, и подвиги 
через сердце мое, как болезни, прошли.  
Если кланяюсь я, то без тихой покорности, 
и любовь и презренье дарю не спеша, 
и о Родине вечной, жестокой и горестной, 
буду петь до конца и потом, дыша.  
Там, где сердце всегда носил я, 
где песни слагались в пути, 
болит у меня Россия, 
и лекаря мне не найти.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=563.05    *ЭТО РОССИЯ*Am Dm E7 Am 
Края неволи и молчанья, столы баланды и лапши, 
Dm G С 
язык приказов и мычанья места растления души, 
A7 A/Bb Dm H7 E7 
где на бессмысленном просторе междоусобиц круговерть, 
A7 Dm H7 E7 
где от ума - тоска и горе, от совести - позор и смерть, 
Am 
это Россия...  
Страна униженных евреев, земля замученных славян, 
обманный край протоиреев и горьких песен мусульман. 
где пацаны мясным забором прикрыли подлости властей 
и где успех - синоним вора, а ложь - основа новостей, 
это Россия...  
Где генералы туповаты, цари лгуны и алкаши, 
политики придурковаты, певцы без мысли и души, 
где города темны, опасны, и холод с лета до весны, 
леса и женщины - прекрасны, дороги и вожди - гнусны, 
это Россия.  
Запой вселенский лет на триста, в небытие веселый мост. 
тюрьма поэтов и артистов, умов и гениев погост, 
народе хлебе и о Боге всю жизнь мечтающий чуть свет, 
страна у смерти на пороге последние две тыщи лет 
Это Россия...  
Am Dm 
Просторы брусничных полян и хрустальных озер, 
G С 
царство наивных, страна подгулявших, лесная, степная, 
А7 Dm 
мать, отдающая, сраму не зная, приплод свой на смерть и позор... 
Am H7 E7 
Это любимая, страшная наша собака цепная... 
Am 
Это Россия.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=562.04   *СОНЕТ ИЗМЕНЫ*Я все отдал бы, чтобы верить 
в твою измену, милый друг. 
Я не боюсь тогда разлук, 
когда осознана потеря.  
И не сомневаюсь в той же мере, 
в какой горю от страшных мук. 
Но разорвать порочный круг 
Боюсь, себя в беде уверя.  
И не решаюсь произнесть 
вопрос жестокий и постыдный, 
чтобы услышать то, что видно 
и предпочесть покою честь.  
И мы молчим, молчим лукаво 
Пока молчать имеем право.
1959

----------


## Lampada

*УВАЖАЕМАЯ СОВЕСТЬ* 
Ах, ты, горюшко-беда, я сам не свой весь, 
все хожу-брожу по рощам и лесам, 
все ищу свою потерянную Совесть, 
только, где ее искать, не знаю сам.  
Уважаемая Совесть, где Вы прячетесь? 
Потерять Вас, растрясти по свету рано мне. 
Уважаемая Совесть, Вы дурачитесь. 
Это что же за игра такая странная?  
Посреди чужого счастья и удачи 
в шумном городе, быть может, заплуталась, 
как потерянный ребенок, громко плачет. 
Вы не видели случайно..? Вот так жалость.  
Уважаемая Совесть, были горести, 
но измена эта ваша горше всех потерь. 
Уважаемая Совесть, Вы бессовестны, 
но прощать я научился этот грех теперь.  
Может, где-нибудь сидит-грустит на камушке 
и мечтает, чтоб скорее я нашел ее, 
может, кто-нибудь прибрал ее к рукам уже? 
Не завидую ему: она тяжелая.  
Вы откликнитесь с полей или лесов вестью, 
может, Вы меня покинули с отчаянья, 
что за ложь платил я Вами, то есть Совестью, 
Вы и сгинули, растаяли, отчалили.  
Я нисколько бы об этом не кручинился, 
стало легче мне без совести дышать, 
но внутри так пусто-пусто, и причина вся 
в том, что Совесть - это, кажется, Душа.  
Уважаемая Совесть, все изменится, 
стану с Вами я считаться, даже нянчиться. 
Уважаемая Совесть, Вы изменница, 
уважаемая Совесть, Вы обманщица.  
Уважаемая Совесть, есть сомнение: 
может, вы меня не бросили пока еще. 
Если я в таком невиданном смятении, 
значит Вы еще со мной и мы товарищи.

----------


## Lampada

*НЕ ПОНИМАЕМ...* 
Честно живем и не верим в наветы, 
друга порой от души обнимаем, 
а для чего существуем на свете -не понимаем... 
Вместо сочувствия дарим советы, 
роль для себя сочиним и играем, 
слова простого, как небо и ветер, не понимаем...  
И безоглядно все реже мы верим, 
копья уже никогда не ломаем, 
и объясняя любые потери, не понимаем... 
Где наша мудрость? Осталась усталость. 
Цепи ничтожны, а мысли туманны. 
Как это- юность и сразу же старость? не понимаем...  
Осточертевшие с детства уроки 
детям своим безнадежно внушаем, 
где наша правда? и где наши сроки? Не понимаем... 
Но отстают неудачи и беды, 
снова для жизни хватает ума нам. 
Снова считаем рубли и победы... 
Всё понимаем, всё понимаем... 
1978

----------


## Lampada

*ЛАДОНИ НА ГЛАЗАХ*Я суетился, глупо жил, спешил в тоске и жажде, 
вдруг кто-то руки положил мне на глаза однажды. 
Прохладное от глаз к вискам я чувствую касанье - 
узнать кого-то по рукам немое приказанье.  
И я задумался на миг, качаясь как в вагоне, - 
мужчина, женщина, старик?.. неясные ладони... 
Кто так уверен, что со мной был близок или дружен. 
что до сих пор в судьбе земной он мне зачем-то нужен?  
Ах. это ты, мой старый друг, твоя повадка, точно! 
Но нет... ладоней полукруг лежит легко, но прочно. 
Да, вспомнил я. ведь ты ушел не в лучший день и час мой. 
В ладонях теплых хорошо, и память тихо гаснет...  
Теперь я понял - это ты! Откуда ты явилась? 
Освободи от темноты, откройся, сделай милость! 
Твоя вина. моя вина - забудь, и я забуду... 
Ты? отгадал я! тишина... нет, не свершиться чуду.  
Ах, это мама! мама, ты?! В ответ опять молчанье. 
Заговорился. Темноты не видно окончанья. 
С ума сошел я, фантазер, ведь ты скрестила руки 
в краю лесов, в краю озер на вечныя разлуки.  
Невольно так себе я лгу с закрытыми глазами. 
Нет! отгадать я не могу, скажите имя сами. 
Ах, нет, не убирайте рук! я памяти внимаю 
и слышу чей-то сердца стук, но чей? Не понимаю...  
Кто так уверен, что со мной был близок или дружен. 
что до сих пор в судьбе земной он мне зачем-то нужен?.. 
1975

----------


## Lampada

*БАЛЛАДА О БЕЗ ВЕСТИ ПРОПАВШЕМ*Меня нашли в четверг на минном поле, 
в глазах разбилось небо, как стекло. 
И все, чему меня учили в школе, 
в соседнюю воронку утекло.  
Друзья мои по роте и по взводу 
ушли назад, оставив рубежи, 
и похоронная команда на подводу 
меня забыла в среду положить.  
И я лежал и пушек не пугался, 
напуганный до смерти всей войной. 
И подошел ко мне какой-то гансик 
и наклонился тихо надо мной.  
И обомлел недавний гитлер-югенд, 
узнав в моем лице свое лицо, 
и удивленно плакал он, напуган 
моей или своей судьбы концом.  
О жизни не имея и понятья, 
о смерти рассуждая, как старик, 
он бормотал молитвы ли, проклятья, 
но я не понимал его язык.  
И чтоб не видеть глаз моих незрячих, 
в земле немецкой мой недавний враг 
он закопал меня, немецкий мальчик. 
От смерти думал откупиться так.  
А через день, когда вернулись наши, 
убитый Ганс в обочине лежал. 
Мой друг сказал:"Как он похож на Сашку... 
Теперь уж не найдешь его... А жаль."  
И я лежу уже десятилетья 
в земле чужой, я к этому привык. 
И слышу: надо мной играют дети, 
но я не понимаю их язык. 
1978

----------


## Lampada

*Песенка пессимиста*    
Там, где надо и не надо 
ходят черти знает кто. 
Ловят души, роют клады, 
могут своровать пальто. 
Все, что могут сделать руки 
и придумать голова - 
все воруют - мысли,  
и хорошие слова. 
Одурачат и обманут, 
на других свалив вину, 
все обчистят - и карманы, 
и квартиру, и страну.  
Все, чего достигли люди 
вдохновеньем и трудом, 
поднеси им, как на блюде 
и плати за них потом. 
Переловят в водах мутных 
всех белуг и осетров, 
украдут прозренье мудрых, 
ум последних дураков. 
В дом чужой войдут злодеи 
ясным днем, не в тишине, 
свистнут музыку, идеи 
и любовь к родной стране.  
Коммунисты, либералы, 
демократы и попы - 
все, кого повыбирали, - 
рукосуи и жлобы. 
И при помощи обмана. 
взяток, горя и смертей - 
все из нашего кармана, 
от семьи и от детей, 
вынимает, отнимает 
этот новый русский класс, 
и затылком понимает, 
как опасно грабит нас.  
Губернаторы и мэры, 
депутаты и чины - 
это воры разной меры, 
но большой величины 
У народа зябнут ноги, 
не поесть и не поддать, 
а у них полны чертоги - 
благовонь и благодать 
Посреди чумы пируют, 
усадив за стол шпану. 
Сыновей у нас воруют, 
чтоб продать их на войну.  
И чем мельче вор убогий, 
тем его заметней грех. 
Кто и так имеет много, 
тот ворует больше всех. 
Как мне хочется поверить, 
что исчезнет этот сор, 
но покуда есть тетеря - 
на него найдется вор. 
Хоть порода их нетленна, 
есть одна отрада нам - 
энтропию во Вселенной 
не прибрать пока к рукам!  
На минуту прекратите разговоры, 
оглянитесь - и какой бы ни был час, 
вы увидите, что воры, воры, воры 
окружают, окружают тихо вас..

----------


## Lampada

*Посмотри мне в глаза, посмотри,*
И забудь расстоянья и годы.
Тихо благослови январи
За безоблачность летной погоды.
Не погасят печаль и вино
Ни стихи, ни дурманы мелодий.
Ты поймешь - не своею виной
Мы виновны в своей несвободе. 
Не спеши, и минут не лови
Одному будь всецело причастна.
Не бывает счастливой любви,
Но печали любви выше счастья.
Не считайся с сумой и молвой,
Ни словами, ни медью разменной.
Будь же гордой своей головой
Выше гордости обыкновенной. 
Очень просто прожить не любя,
Ни за что не страдая в ответе.
Жаль, что раньше не встретил тебя,
Слава Богу, что все-таки встретил.
Нас всегда будут ждать поезда,
И меняться в портах расписанья.
Быть любимым еще не беда,
Но при этом любить - наказанье.

----------


## Lampada

* 
Ладони на глазах*  
Я суетился, глупо жил, спешил в тоске и жажде, 
вдруг кто-то руки положил мне на глаза однажды. 
Прохладное от глаз к вискам я чувствую касанье - 
узнать кого-то по рукам немое приказанье.  
И я задумался на миг, качаясь как в вагоне, - 
мужчина, женщина, старик?.. неясные ладони... 
Кто так уверен, что со мной был близок или дружен. 
что до сих пор в судьбе земной он мне зачем-то нужен?  
Ах. это ты, мой старый друг, твоя повадка, точно! 
Но нет... ладоней полукруг лежит легко, но прочно. 
Да, вспомнил я. ведь ты ушел не в лучший день и час мой. 
В ладонях теплых хорошо, и память тихо гаснет...  
Теперь я понял - это ты! Откуда ты явилась? 
Освободи от темноты, откройся, сделай милость! 
Твоя вина. моя вина - забудь, и я забуду... 
Ты? отгадал я! тишина... нет, не свершиться чуду.  
Ах, это мама! мама, ты?! В ответ опять молчанье. 
Заговорился. Темноты не видно окончанья. 
С ума сошел я, фантазер, ведь ты скрестила руки 
в краю лесов, в краю озер на вечныя разлуки.  
Невольно так себе я лгу с закрытыми глазами. 
Нет! отгадать я не могу, скажите имя сами. 
Ах, нет, не убирайте рук! я памяти внимаю 
и слышу чей-то сердца стук, но чей? Не понимаю...  
Кто так уверен, что со мной был близок или дружен. 
что до сих пор в судьбе земной он мне зачем-то нужен?..

----------


## Lampada

*Обращение к друзьям*
Есть порой у нас забота
Отводить навет и ложь.
Если стоишь ты чего-то,
Без врагов не проживешь. 
Различать врагов не сложно;
Так на свете повелось:
Чем враги твои ничтожней,
Тем безудержней их злость. 
    Ну что за жизнь, когда кругом
    Одни друзья и их не счесть,
    Никто не стал твоим врагом -
    Не заслужил ты эту честь. 
Оболгут твои дороги,
Кто изустно, кто строкой.
Будут все твои тревоги
Им на радость и покой. 
Нет, друзья мои, не нужно
Обижаться. Век учись:
Ваша лесть обезоружит,
Злоба их толкает ввысь. 
    Не вестник боли и беды,
    А дум высоких верный знак
    И за последние труды
    Наградой мне мой новый враг. 
Я врагов крупнее жажду
По зубам и по уму,
Мне из них понятен каждый,
Я не ясен никому. 
Я за ними наблюдаю,
Изучаю каждый шаг.
Вы, друзья, мне много дали,
Вдвое больше дал мне враг. 
    С друзьями сдержан я подчас
    И снисходителен к врагам.
    Я с другом ссорился не раз,
    Но за него и жизнь отдам. 
Если враг меня похвалит
И растопит старый лед,
Значит, с другом прозевали
Мы ошибку, недолет. 
Враг меня работать учит
И спасает от тоски.
Нет друзей верней и лучше,
Чем заклятые враги. 
    Среди сует м передряг
    Нас жизнь порою вознесет.
    И верный друг, и верный враг
    Как два крыла среди высот. 
    Ну что за жизнь, когда кругом
    Одни друзья и их не счесть,
    Никто не стал твоим врагом -
    Не заслужил ты эту честь.

----------

